# My first sewing project EVER



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I embarked on a journey to make something for Dexter
My mom sews a lot, but I just never did.
So I decided to make a liner for Dexters tube bridge
It was a mess,but it's done.
He's adjusting to it. I actually think he likes it too much. He seems to just sit in there haha










In one side:









And out the other!









He's still trying to figure it out... haha


----------



## BatmanJohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

That is really cute.looks like it came out well!


----------



## BatmanJohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

That is really cute.looks like it came out well!


----------



## BatmanJohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

That is really cute.looks like it came out well!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like Batman Johnson really likes it! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I have to agree. It's adorable and I love the argyle fabric. Very nice.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

That's awesome! I bet he feels so comfy in there


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I turned out great! I'm sure he's going to love it. If you an't find him, you know where he'll be!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  
I'm going to try and make a bag today! I think it will be easier than a tube...
The only problem with that tube is that there are fabric folds so he can't really see where he's going... Since I made it straight and not curved haha... but they can't really see anyway? 
It didn't seem to bother him! I monitored him for a while and saw him go in and out by himself and when I woke up today his wheel was well used so I guess he liked it!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Looks great! I love the pattern. 

I just finished my first real sewing project for hedgie and I have learned two things. 

1.) I am 23 and cannot for the life of me, cut in a straight line.

2.) I will never be a seamstress.


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Aww! it looks so awesome! He does look like he loves it =)) I need to sew something for my hedgie soon too. She's in dire need of some new liners and stuff... I love the fleece pattern too! I haven't seen anything like it at the Fabricland I've been going to =(


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks good! He really seems to love it.


----------

